# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Άνοιγμα μπουτονιέρας CTC THIRA VISION

## kasikis

Παιδιά καλημέρα , έχω σπίτι μία μπουτονιέρα της ctc και επειδή από την εγκατάστασή της την έβαλαν 45 μοίρες σε τοίχο που βρέχετε , μου έβγαλε μάλλον πρόβλημα η κάμερα επειδή υποθέτω πήρε νερά. Από τροφοδοσία είμαι εντάξει στο τροφοδοτικό . Το θέμα μου είναι το άνοιγμα της μπουτονιέρας η οποία έχει δύο βίδες μία πάνω και μία από κάτω σε δύο μαύρα πλαίσια , αλλά δεν μου δίνει πάτημα να την ανοίξω και φοβάμαι μην της κάνω καμιά ζημιά. Έχει ανοίξει κάποιος να μου δώσει τα φώτα του.

----------


## krissgr

Λύνεις τις 2 βίδες στη πάνω και την κάτω μεριά και τραβάς το κάλυμμα. Σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση ( 45 μοίρες - μεγαλύτερη τρύπα) το "μπάνιο" που έκανε σήκωσε τους χαλκόδρομους της τροφοδοσίας της κάμερας, και με μια γέφυρα με καλώδιο λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Στη δικιά μου μπουτονιέρα που κάηκε η κάμερα από κεραυνό αντικατέστησα τη κάμερα με τη baby camera που είχα για να παρακολουθώ τους πιτσιρικάδες όταν ήταν μικροί. Η αντιπροσωπία ζήταγε 150€ .

----------


## kasikis

Χρήστο όταν εννοείς τραβάς , προς τα έξω το μπροστινό κομμάτι ή το σέρνεις προς τα πάνω ή κάτω αντίστοιχα , γιατί το πάλευα και ήταν μουλαρωμένο οπότε δεν το πίεσα για να μην του κάνω ζημιά.

----------


## krissgr

Θα βγει όλη η πρόσοψη και θα μείνει μόνο το κουτί που είναι χωνευτό στη βάση. 

https://www.google.gr/search?q=ctc+θ...uMqQrUVg91M%3A

Ελπίζω να μιλάμε για τη παραπάνω μπουτονιέρα. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-T520 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kasikis

Ναι αυτή είναι. Θα σου πω νεότερα μόλις την περιλάβω. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την βοήθεια.

----------

